# инструментны на Ebay



## gera-alex (13 Авг 2014)

Кто-нибудь что заказывал из музыкального оттуда? Поделитесь опытом.


----------



## MAN (13 Авг 2014)

:biggrin: Есть такая песня Е. Крылатова на стихи Ю. Энтина "Прекрасное далёко", а тут "музыкальное оттуда" - тоже очень поэтично.


----------



## vev (13 Авг 2014)

Все-таки рисковый у нас народ :biggrin: Тут послушав/пощупав инструмент ломаешь голову "а надо ли тебе" это, а в случае e-bay некий кот в мешке с каким-то описанием от человека, страстно желающего продать сие чудо. На западе хотя бы принципиально ты можешь вернуть вещь, если не подошло и есть хоть какие-то гарантии. Да и их почта и наша - это две большие разницы. Ко мне пару раз доходили посылки (не инструменты), которые по внешнему виду, судя по всему, пытались с Эмпайр стейт билдинга скидывать. Кто в этом случае возмещать будет?


----------



## zet10 (13 Авг 2014)

Эта Тема уже не однократно тут обсуждалась..
Полностью согласен и подписываюсь под словами MANa и VEVa.


----------



## gera-alex (13 Авг 2014)

Жаль, ну тогда ремни закажу))


----------



## vev (13 Авг 2014)

*gera-alex*,
А смысл? Все это можно купить и в Москве, предварительно пощупав и проверив качество. Конечно, если в Москве бываете


----------



## gera-alex (13 Авг 2014)

*vev*,
Дальний восток! Дайте ссылку на музыкальный магазин, которым пользуетесь?


----------



## zet10 (13 Авг 2014)

*gera-alex*,
Комплект Итальянских ремней стоит 3500 рублей,выслать на Дальний Восток нет ни каких проблем.
Кстати только что отправляли в Хабаровск ремни.


----------



## vev (13 Авг 2014)

*zet10*,

Вставлю свои 3 копейки. Итальянские ремни неплохи, но купив у Юры (Zet10) гораздо более бюджетные ремни и поставив их на Селекту, всем рекомендовал бы именно их. Прекрасная толстая, но мягкая кожа. Удобная велюровая подбивка. Поменял все три ремня и более, чем доволен


----------



## vadim accordion (14 Авг 2014)

Подскажите , какая цена бюджетных ремней и как заказать ?


----------

